# Duck Lease No Water! The Truth or BS ?



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I just got a call from one of my hunting buddies, he tells me there is no water on our duck lease lease. The story from the land owner is that there was a break in the level system up stream from us and no water can be pumped at this time. What do you think?
We paid big bucks for this place because promises were made:sun flowers and millet to be planted (couldn't it was to wet this summer), Blinds to be in place (not done yet) no day hunting (opening day of teal season we have to share the rice fields with a paying party) We were the only ones to hog hunt and deer hunt ,(Sunday owners friends run dogs and 4-wheelers throught the place hog hunting), Because it was a duck lease water would be pumped into fields,( no water as of yet) One last thing, no one got a phone call from the owner we were all just going to find out tomorrow morning in the dark that there was no water. 

Lets have a vote,
A. We wait and see.
B. We get our money back. 
C. We've been screwed.


----------



## fish'n (Oct 10, 2007)

B and C that really s*cks ya'll really bean scamed


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

Danbury?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Got a call from a buddy with a lease in Devers that has the same issues. Now he's hunting public land in the morning.


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*lease*

Where are you located?
I would say you are hosed!
Who did you lease from? So it does not happen to anyone else!


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

b and c, get your money back.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Why didn't you ask for reimbursement of costs for seed if food plots weren't done? How did you have water to hunt during teal season? Why wasn't the complaint made when there were day hunters then? If you know others were out there hog hunting, how did you not know there wasn't water? Why have you not been out there to scout it out, have a game plan, build a blind, and to make sure you had water long before tomorrow morning?Have you called water authority to check the story?

And are you really sure that you don't have a huntin buddy that's playing a prank on you because he knows you haven't been out there doing any blindwork or scouting?

Too many questions to start guessing.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Capn*

Sounds like you're on the C-list
Cuz the B-list has tons of water!! LMAO

Sorry to hear about your situation.
Sounds like you're punting from deep in the end zone.
And you'll be watchin the Texan's.....


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

i think yall have been had..sorry to hear that


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Until the issue is over I'll keep the location out, it is in the Houston area though.They didn't cut the rice until after teal season was over' we had plenty of water up until then. I have not been able to get out there for two weeks, we were told at that time the fields would be boarded up and water was to be pumped in. We have members that live close by and were out last Sunday scouting when the hog hunters showed up. We were also told blinds would be provided and not to worry everything would be ready and in place.
Some one from our group is out there almost all the time, we were not told about the water problem until earlier this week and no one called me until yesterday. No one thought to much about the day hunters until all the other problems started coming up.


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I will name my lease that didn't flood any fields. Prps to 4jduck for the scouting this morning, but there was nothing to scout none of the fields that were supposed to be flooded were flooded he said there were several people that he ran into scouting that were ****** off. And what do you know no one could get ahold of the manager. SPINDLETOP HUNTING CLUB. Has anyone else been dooped by these guys?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you signed a lease agreement, it is by law a binding contract ... you can get your money back if you want to pursue the legal route. It will however be a lengthy battle and not worth the trouble unless you came outof pocket on the deal.

I'd bad mouth him and look for a new place ... unfortunately ... this happens a lot on duck leases. Rice farmers have their own agenda and it's usually not in favor of the ducks. Furthermore ... I think you can get Ducks Unlimited involved ... they are the largest monetary conservation organization in the U.S., and have strings they can pull with the landowner (again, if there is a lease agreement involved).


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*i had the same thing happen to me a few years ago, between danbury and liverpool. at least i got my money back and was able to hunt on what water was available.*


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I would be getting some or all of my $ back if the conditions of the lease were not met. Sounds like you paid for something you did not get. Good Luck.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know if I'd bad mouth him, but I'd ask for my $$$ back.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

you sure that isnt in devers we have the same problem


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Shc*

I am also on this lease and was told that there was going / is flooded areas to hunt on. I was out there a week ago and only seen 1-2 area's flooded, not sure if the 2nd one was even part of this lease. If this stays like this I'll be making a ph call as well. I don't know the whole story, but lets give these guys a chance and see what they come up with.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I vote for b & c. I would probably talk to the guy and make some sort of financial arrangement that I liked up to and including getting all of my money back. If I were not able to come to an agreement that I was satisfied with, I would have an attorney contact the landowner. If your lease isn't in writing, you are most probably screwed, in which case I would probably not only bad mouth him on the internet, but might take out newspaper ads and posters on utility poles around the area where he lives, shops, farms and any other place I could think of. I would print cards that could be put on bulliten boards in stores. Can you believe that if it happened to me I would be very upset? Whenever his family or friends were hunting there I would call the game waden and report early or late shooting, shooting from vehicles and shooting more than three shots from one gun. If I could find the church he went to I would go there and stand up and tell the congration. Yes, I would indeed be very upset. I might call his house at all hours of the day and night and read him the riot act, I would fill his cell phone mail box so full that he wouldn't know what hit him. If he has a office and a secretary, I would call and gripe about him to her. I would call the Rice Growers Association and gripe about him there too.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Note to Self.....Do not get on RonE's Bad Side...









Sorry about all you fellas and the Grief....Hope you can turn it around and soon.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Pm his phone me his phone #, I would like to call him, to do a story on it!


----------



## Joho (Aug 7, 2006)

Same thing happened to me and 19 other hunters about 6 years ago. We payed $10,000 for 1100 acres of flooded farmland and some brown millet pastures. When you turn into the main entrance of the Anahuac wildlife refuge, it was the land on the left side of the gravel road all the way to the refuge. Also about half of the property on the right side of the road was ours. Come teal season, no water. Was assured there would be water for big duck season. Same thing, no water. After lots of complaining, landowner attempted to flood about 50 acres. The levee broke, but he wasn't concerned with fixiing it. Several of the lease members attempted to fix it, but without a tractor it was near impossible. We all wrote it off as just a bad year, and tried it again the next year. The landowner told us if we bought the rye grass he would plant it for free. We all pitched in an extra $100 apiece and got about 35-45 acres of rye grass planted. I don't know if thats a lot of rye grass or not for 2,000 dollars, but it didn't seem like it. Same thing that year, no water hardly. We finally give up on what could have been a great lease, permitting the landowner would hold up to his end of the bargain. By the way, his name is Steve Fitzgerald from Winnie, TX.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The story about the water is bs. If the property is on a canal system they are most likely done for the year like the LCRA and no more water can be bought and the canals are dry. If its on a well they dont want to pay for the fuel to run a pump. Sounds to me like they are hoping for rain. As far as the rice goes there isnt much they could do about that. The Summer was wet so the millet/sunflowers issue may be the truth but considering the alleged lie about the water that could be **** as well.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

One more point. Those ponds should have had water on em 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

The only thing RonE left out was the call to his mama!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cru said:


> The only thing RonE left out was the call to his mama!


Good one! Then " Mama said knock you out".


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like Jonboat is going to need a jonboat to hunt this season.... sorry for your losses. I would be beyond mad!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

This is why the contract needs to cover both parties. Read your lease and see what options you are allowed and what was promised "in writing"...

Good luck, this is a very tough spot to be in.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Ron will just throw you in the back of his truck with his dog if you p%$ him off. If your lease has seperate day hunting property and it has water you should be even more p%^ed off.


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

chuck leaman said:


> The story about the water is bs. If the property is on a canal system they are most likely done for the year like the LCRA and no more water can be bought and the canals are dry. If its on a well they dont want to pay for the fuel to run a pump. Sounds to me like they are hoping for rain. As far as the rice goes there isnt much they could do about that. The Summer was wet so the millet/sunflowers issue may be the truth but considering the alleged lie about the water that could be **** as well.


Yea, you are more than likely not gonna get water until a big rain. Most canal's shut off in October I believe.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You've been hosed.........I know the feeling.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*joho paid to feed his cows*



Joho said:


> Same thing happened to me and 19 other hunters about 6 years ago. We payed $10,000 for 1100 acres of flooded farmland and some brown millet pastures. When you turn into the main entrance of the Anahuac wildlife refuge, it was the land on the left side of the gravel road all the way to the refuge. Also about half of the property on the right side of the road was ours. Come teal season, no water. Was assured there would be water for big duck season. Same thing, no water. After lots of complaining, landowner attempted to flood about 50 acres. The levee broke, but he wasn't concerned with fixiing it. Several of the lease members attempted to fix it, but without a tractor it was near impossible. We all wrote it off as just a bad year, and tried it again the next year. The landowner told us if we bought the rye grass he would plant it for free. We all pitched in an extra $100 apiece and got about 35-45 acres of rye grass planted. I don't know if thats a lot of rye grass or not for 2,000 dollars, but it didn't seem like it. Same thing that year, no water hardly. We finally give up on what could have been a great lease, permitting the landowner would hold up to his end of the bargain. By the way, his name is Steve Fitzgerald from Winnie, TX.


he is a scam and you paid to plant rye so he could feed out for the winter on your $$ , water is over for the season LCRA is not pumping any more sorry to hear you got shafted , go for the money back


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

sounds like my experience with a lease between the 1410 exit on i-10 and devers... many people have been duped by that man.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jonboat, any progress on solving your problem?


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Friends the check might be in the mail. I'm waiting to see.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

How many others opted out. I heard yall were offered money back.


----------

